# you dog!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

Found this & thought of doggy:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

nononono, we wanna see the "real" doggie on here!!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

jojo said:


> nononono, we wanna see the "real" doggie on here!!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


I put that on & my computer would not let me return , said web site had expired I have just run a sys' check, don't know what happened, I di n't evan know if it had taken the thread.........:rain: yes rain again.............griz


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

brilliant sunshine here and very warm must be at least 30c already!

jo xx


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

griz616 said:


> I put that on & my computer would not let me return , said web site had expired I have just run a sys' check, don't know what happened, I di n't evan know if it had taken the thread.........:rain: yes rain again.............griz


you mean him at chez doggy


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

'Ere..... wassall this then?



Doggy


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> 'Ere..... wassall this then?
> 
> 
> 
> Doggy


good morning doggy
griz


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

griz616 said:


> good morning doggy
> griz


Morning Griz :wave:



Doggy


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> Morning Griz :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> Doggy


What do you tink of the dog I found you?


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

griz616 said:


> What do you tink of the dog I found you?


er......... it's American! (no offence to any yanks on here of course)




Doggy


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> er......... it's American! (no offence to any yanks on here of course)
> 
> Yes I noticed that , but liked it despite that lol
> ......................griz:lol:


----------

